# Navarre breach where to go and do fish bites go bad.



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Decided to chase some pomps tomorrow or Saturday evening with SICF. I have not gotten after them since last year. I usually fish FW and okaloosa island just looking for where the best beach access is in Navarre that won't be to crowded? 

Question 2: do fish bites go bad have a pile left from last year and they have all changed not as bright most got darker are they no good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish bites do go bad. They lose their color ,and get stiff ,and if you look close you can see little cultures of bacteria or fungus growth on them. After a fishing trip, if I know that it's going to be awhile before I get to go again I will store them in the refrigerator. This seems to slow the process down 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Fish bites do go bad. They lose their color ,and get stiff ,and if you look close you can see little cultures of bacteria or fungus growth on them. After a fishing trip, if I know that it's going to be awhile before I get to go again I will store them in the refrigerator. This seems to slow the process down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Dang wish I had known... that's about $35 waisted. And thanks for the rig tying video I made up some new ones in no time today and they came out so much better than the store bought garbage I used to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that that it helped. Sorry about your fishbites. ...I learned the hard way too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

